# insulation



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Very difficult, I'd say. 
Have you considered an insulated flooring, such as cork? 
It's soft and warm and it wears well.

DM


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are turning a deck into a four season room, you are essentially "adding-on" to your home. I would suggest that you check with your local building dept for proper codes on this project.


----------

